# Just a silly thing



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

What would u prefer yr audience to throw you during a curtain call?
* Rose
* whole bouquet
* teddy bears or plushies
* Lingerie  
* Money :lol: 
* Photographs
* Kiss :blink: 
I personally would have preferred $$$$..
I hate audiences throwing bouquets or flowers... U just don't know what to do with them after a few days. They start to wilt, and really stink. And it's hard to bring home...caz there'll be so many. I often had to trouble my friends to help 'drive' the flowers home. So embarassing...
But teddies are great. I love plushies!  
I can't understand why people throw lingerie in rock concerts. Yikes!!!
What other things have u seen people thrown on stage? Besides rotten eggs and apples of caz... :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I've wondered about that myself...mostly I've noticed it during figure skating competitions...

...I think that a slip of paper stating that you've made a cash contribution (even if it's as small a buck or two) to a charity would be wonderful! ie. it could be a donation to that particular concert hall, or to an association for young musicians, or one of those instrument dealies (where they get young musicians Strads and other big name instruments to play/borrow)...

...and that would work with any venue...

So, if I ever become famous  please donate to World Vision and help a village...


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Money in small bills ... anything larger than a 5 might bring on a riot!

Followed by flower bouquets, I can never have enough flowers  

I'd be weirded out by lingerie... I'm a woman so it would have to be a really interesting crowd! I'd be offended if they threw anything that was too big and hurt if it was too small, so no Victoria's Secrets please! :blink:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

must be money    and kisses  :wub:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I would have to say all of them except for the teddy bears and plushes.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I just realized, no coins! What if someone brought a sling shot and quarters!! 

My husband thought this up


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...LOL...yer all musical mercenaries...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I just realized, no coins! What if someone brought a sling shot and quarters!!
> 
> My husband thought this up*


LOL :lol: ... I can imagine that!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Money in small bills any currecy will do ......


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

kisses for me :kiss: although it would depend on the audience, if it's nan or grampa throwing kisses...  then one rose each should do, it's sweet.


----------

